# MangleHeart Bear



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

*MangleHeart is an evil and loathsome bear who knows lots about helping others share their feelings of terror.By plunging his claws deep into peoples hearts, MangleHeart Bear helps spread terror through out the land.He wears the perfect symbol for his job on his tummy-a lacerated heart.

Scaring Mission: Show people how to FEAR.
Symbol: His heart symbol represents his famous evil care.
Personality: Evil and vindictive.
Motto: Nobody cares like a scare bear!*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's what bad TOTs should see in their dreams!

You know, he could also be a "You Broke My Heart, You No Good Rotten [email protected]@rd!" Bear.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

OMG! That is so awesome!!! 

He's so cute and so evil!

What next? Pumpkin patch kids, my little bony, furbeasts?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

It's Care Bears meets Nightmare Before Christmas. Great idea.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

ok...that made me laugh. 

I like it Jaybo!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I had a lot of fun building this one. I couldn't keep from smiling the whole time!

It doesn't really fit in with our theme this year, so I'm flirting with the idea of leaving it at the doorstep to a daycare. :winkvil:



Devils Chariot said:


> What next? Pumpkin patch kids, my little bony, furbeasts?


I like how you think!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Lady Nyxie said:


> It's Care Bears meets Nightmare Before Christmas. Great idea.


I agree.It is a great prop.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

An Ewok/Freddie Krueger love child. Nice - LOL!! Great Job.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That is sooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

That is cool, creepy and just flat out FUN! Nice work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work Jaybo.........


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool. I'll tell you one thing....the ranger really isn't gonna like that.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Mr. Ranger isn't going to like Scare bear, Yogi.

Ah, what Mr. Ranger doesn't know - will hurt him this time Boo Boo.

That's better than the average bear. Nice job.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I was so waiting for someone to do something like this.I love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is a riot, Tim Burton could have such fun with him. I think he needs some Scare Bear friends.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

cute and creepy at the same time! nice work! i can't wait to see what you come up with next! and spooky's right. he needs some friends!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow this bear could be so helpful to parents that have out of control kids! What was that Suzie you don't want to go to bed? Hmmm...maybe I will bring out MangleHeart Bear and he will help you fall asleep faster?!?!?! I think every parent needs one of these in there house....lol. Nice job Jaybo!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love him. Cute and creepy all at the same time.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

spideranne said:


> I love him. Cute and creepy all at the same time.


Actually you helped build this prop. I used the foam padding you gave me at the Make and Take to flesh out his arms and legs.  Saved me tons of time by not having to add as much mache to bulk him up. Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

From a chat to reality! Jaybo, remember talking about this and then to see you breathe life into it is just fantastic...now complete the series and place them around the bed before Dixie wakes one morning! Loving it!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

That bear is "KILLER"! Nice work Jaybo!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

lol I love that (in my mind) his mouth actually makes him look like he's roaring...or laughing manically.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

well look what i found!










My Little Zombie Pony on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3286/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a0f895cb89


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My little undead pony! It's great.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> well look what i found!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA! I love it! Maybe I could just make a ton of these and give them away to kids for Christmas. Hmmm...I wonder how the Marines would react if I dumped a bunch of these in their collection for Toys for Tots? I'm mean they ARE TOTS aren't they?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So my two year old daughter officially wants a MangleHeart Bear. She was walking by while I was looking at the photos and she stopped, eyes got wide and said "oooooh dada...pretty baby bear"...yea, you know she is my daughter.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

This would be a very cool line of stuffed bears. If you could find a way to do that I can see a hit here. Hot topic here you come!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

He's a little kid's nightmare!


----------

